# Steam Engine Identity



## staffshome (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello all
I'm trying to locate any info relating to an engine belonging to a friend of mine.
It is a single cylinder vertical engine
It would appear to be made from bar stock
It was originally made by a P & O 2nd engineer (around 30yrs ago )
My thinking is that is was built from a plan set.

I know it's a long shot but any info would be useful as i am intending to recommision the engine for/with it's current owner

Thanks & Regards Adrian


----------



## staffshome (Aug 6, 2010)

Sorry ,
attached photo's missing from original post

Adrian


----------

